# 72 hr BM test



## 14164 (Aug 10, 2005)

Anyone ever had the fecal fat test done?


----------



## 15443 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Megan,yes I have actually had this test done about 2 months ago. It is certantly not the most pleasant thing to do, thats for sure. But it will hopefully help them find what they are looking for, so that they can better cure you. They make you collect all of your stools for 72 hours (3 days) into a 1-gallon container, that looks like a paintcan. You will also most likely have to follow a high-fat diet for 2 days before you begin the test and during the 72 hours as well. Eating all of that high-fat food is not an easy thing to do. The nurse gave me a sheet of high fat foods to eat. You must record everything you eat, and be certain that you collect every bowel movement within those 3 days. It is recomended that you keep the container in a cool spot, either outside, or on ice. My advice is just try not to think about it, and try not to look into the container. Make sure you close the lid tightly between uses and use the clip locks they have on it. Even though the lid is on you will still be able to smell the odors. The smell on day one is bad, by day 3 it is toxic. Just do your best, and remember it's only for 3 days. Good luck.


----------



## 14164 (Aug 10, 2005)

thanks Jen. Anyone else had to do this?


----------

